# Clipless Pedals needed for me to try out.



## Tharg2007 (16 Jul 2008)

Thinking of using clipless pedals but could do with some pedals and cleats.

Anyone got any to give/sell. Anything will do really.

Cheers.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jul 2008)

Tharg, I've still got a set of the Lidl cycling shoes in a 9 (43), if that's any good? Unworn, as I like my MT41s better.


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Jul 2008)

i have some shoes already thanks, just need pedals and cleats, old knackered pair would do, if anyone has any gratis I will even return or give forward and buy a new set once convinced.


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Jul 2008)

maybe i should just buy some cheap Shimano PD-M520 SPD from sjs and if it doesnt work out i just ebay them... hmm


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Jul 2008)

ok i got some pedals all i need now are some cleats.
Anyone got any old spare shimano spd cleats ?


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Jul 2008)

Still after some spd cleats if anyone has any spare, doesnt matter ho rough they are


----------



## bonj2 (20 Jul 2008)

got some ultegras, you can try them out free, as long as you pay me £25 for them if you like them / send me them back if you don't
they're these: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Shimano_Ultegra_SL_6620_SPD-SL_Road_Pedals/5360031351/


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Jul 2008)

i like the sound of that, where abouts are you?
If you are too far to pick up msg me the details needed and I'll get the postage sorted, if i sent you a pdf postage label could you print and send?


----------



## bonj2 (20 Jul 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> i like the sound of that, where abouts are you?
> If you are too far to pick up msg me the details needed and I'll get the postage sorted, if i sent you a pdf postage label could you print and send?



yep, no probs.

you have pm


----------

